# Electrical  yearly revenue



## D a v e W (Aug 25, 2010)

With revenues down our city is looking at providing other service to generate revenue. Our jurisdiction is looking at adding electrical permitting , plan review and inspections to our service which the state L & I currently supplies. We are attempting to evaluate revenue generated by other Cities/County. I have three question below if anyone has the knowledge and would answer them.

1) Cities/County size of popluation

2) Cities/County make up, example; industrial 40%, commercial 40% and residetial 20%

3) Anual revenue generated for electrical

Thanks!


----------



## Yankee (Aug 25, 2010)

Per State law here, I dont' believe permit fees may be set/used in order to generate general revenue. Fees are supposed to only cover the cost to the department of doing business.


----------



## D a v e W (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes yes I agree, however I am still looking for data for the boss....


----------

